# ist der Euro noch zu Retten ?



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

viele von euch kenne nur den Euro, weil sie als uns die Gute DM gestohlen wurde noch zu klein waren, aber was meint ihr, ist unter den jetzigen umständen der Euro nochzu Retten, oder sollten wir zur Unerschütterbaren DM zurück kehren ?
Natürlich wenn, zum Aktuellen Umrechnungskurs DM<>€ !


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Mai 2010)

(x) weg mit dem euro, denn euro=teuro!

(unser guter alter schilling soll wieder zurück kommen...)


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

Was glaubt ihr eigentlich wäre die DM heute noch wert? Bisschen Naiv zu glauben das die DM heute noch den Wert von damals hätte, nicht mal im Ansatz. Der Euro hat sich zu einer Weltwährung gemausert die mit dem Yen und Dollar gleich steht, die DM hätte auf dem Weltmarkt mittlerweile nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (12. Mai 2010)

Jetzt ist es zu spät.
Der T€uro hätte nie kommen dürfen, aber jetzt dürfen wir die Suppe auslöffeln.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2010)

Also afaik ist der Euro eine der stärksten Währungen, also ich wüsste nicht warum er gerettet werden müsste? 

Ja ich kenne noch die D-Mark und auch die Mark der DDR, daher sind mir die anderen Währungen nicht unbekannt, nur das jetzt die Preise teilweise schon wieder auf D-Mark-Niveau sind stört mich, aber so ist nun mal der Lauf der Wirtschaft.


----------



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

@Kaktus

da mal der Heute gültige Umrechnungskurs DM <> € und dann sag nochmal die DM würde nix wert sein !


----------



## Maschine311 (12. Mai 2010)

Und was kostet das unser Land das der € mit Yen und Dollar mithält. Was wir in die Eu pumpen ist kaum noch aus zu halten. 

Jeder der Logisch denken kann war vorher klar das wenn man zig Länder zusammen mischt, wovon max. 3-4 Staaten finanziell in der Lage sind das zu finanzieren, aber der rest nur unterstützt werden muß, das es unterm strich ne teuer angelegenheit wird.
Denke das es uns Deutschen finanziell wesendlich besser ginge wenn wir diese diesen Käse gelassen hätte!


----------



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also afaik ist der Euro eine der stärksten Währungen, also ich wüsste nicht warum er gerettet werden müsste?



kann es sein das du hinter dem Mond Lebst und keine Nachrichten schaust, was geht denn bitte die letzten Wochen rund um den € ab bitte ?


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

@Cop
Dein Link führt zu einem Fehler. Und die DM ist nicht mehr wirklich etwas Wert. Und warum der Euro Teuro genannt wird verstehe ich auch nicht. Inflation, Kundenverarsche, das hatte nichts mit dem Euro zu tun. 
Man sollte sich auch mal informieren warum viele Wahren im Preis gestiegen sind. Aber es ist ja einfach das Problem auf den kleinsten und unbedeutendsten Nenner zu schieben und darauf zu hetzen. Die Rechten und Linken machen es ja genauso. 
Und wegen Teuro... was glaubt ihr warum bei uns Hardware im Letzten und vorletztem Jahr im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern die den Euro nicht haben, derart günstig war? Oh ja, er war deutlich stärker als der Dollar. Bisschen denken bevor man meckert. 


@ConNerVos
Die wollen doch ein Sparpaket von 125 Milliaren aufstellen weil der Euro grade stark am sinken ist. (Was übrigens zu höheren Preisen für Importware führen wird).

@Maschine311
Das wir jetzt am Ende zu viele Länder aufgenommen haben, ist ein Punkt bei dem ich zustimme. Griechenland, Italien und die paar OStdinger hätten erst mal draußen bleiben müssen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2010)

Danke Kaktus war mir neu. 

Hab auch gerade was über den italienischen Finanzminister gelesen, der die Lira wieder einführen will und auf den Euro schimpft.  Bloß der Euro hat damit rein gar nichts zu tun! Das einzige Problem ist die frühe EU-Eingliederung von Staaten die wirtschaftlich nicht fähig sind diese Währung auch zu stützen oder Länder wie Portugal, Griechenland und Italien die durch ihre innerländliche Finanzpolitik, selbst wenn sie den Euro nicht hätten, sich kaputt gespielt haben.
Das wir sie jetzt stützen müssen, damit der Euro nicht an Wert verliert, ist aber nicht die Schuld des Euros, sondern von den Ländern die einfach wirtschaftsmäßig nicht auf der Höhe sind. Ergo ist da die EU-Politik schuld. Siehe Brüssel und deren Unfähigkeit auf Beständigkeit zu achten anstatt den EU-Raum sinnlos zu vergrößern!


----------



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

in meinem Anhang findest du den Heute Aktuellen Umrechnungskurs, und du würdest für einen € immerhin 2DM Bekommen, inkl der Kaufkraft von 2DM!
habe irgendwie das gefühl das du keine ahnung von Währungsumrechnung und deren Wert in der Wirtschaft hast?
Der Euro würde ohne Deutschland nichtmal die hälfte an wert haben, nur das Problem ist, das er uns momentahn mit in den Keller reisst !
Egal welches Euroland durch unwirtschaftliches Haushalten in den Keller geht, wir werden mitgerissen, und wir sind das einzige Land in der EU das in den letzten 10 Jahren keine Lohnsteigerungen hatte !
Übriegens hatte die Euro Umstellung in Deutschland damals eine Inflation von fast 50% über nacht gebracht, oder haben sich die Löhne verdoppelt, als wir für 2DM nurnoch 1€ bekomemn haben, nein, aber ein PKW hat über nacht nichtmehr 10000DM sonndern 10000€ gekostet !


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

Da hast du recht. Es liegt nicht am Euro sondern an den tollen Mitgliederstaaten die man aufgenommen hat. Griechenland mit ihrer extremen Schwarzmarkt Wirtschaft wo vieles nur unter der Hand und vorbei an den Steuern läuft hätte niemals aufgenommen werden dürfen. Wenn ich mir die EU Liste ansehe grauts mir. 
Und die Italiener sollten ihre Füße auch ganz still halten, denen gehts insgesamt auch nicht viel besser als den Griechen.

@Cop
ICh lande auf einer Fehlerseite. Spielt auch keine Rolle, denn es gibt aktuell keinen Rechner der dir wirklich sagen kann was die DM noch wert wäre. Auch etwas lächerlich, wenn die eigene Währung zu stark ist, ist das alles andere als gut für die eigene Wirtschaft. Denk mal darüber nach. Desto stärker die eigene Währung gegenüber anderen, desto teurer ist die Einfuhr von Waren für andere und damit nicht mehr wirtschaftlich. Firmen werden abwandern weil sie dann im Ausland klar günstiger produzieren können. Exporte werden dadurch im Gegenzug für andere teurer so das man eigene Ware nicht mehr abstoßen kann weil sie niemand mehr zu diesen Preisen haben möchte. Bisschen mitdenken. Eine zu starke Währung ist alles andere als gut. 
Und wie gesagt, viele Preise waren Kundenverarsche, mehr nicht.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (12. Mai 2010)

[x] weg mit dem Euro, wenn man die Preise in DM umrechnen würde, schläft einem das Gesicht ein.


----------



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

seit der EU und dem Euro haben wir:

Abwanderung von Arbeitsplätzen in EU Billigländer

Erhebliche ausgaben um Pleiteländer in der EU mitzufinanzieren

eine Inflation bei Euroeinführung, mit Preiserhöhungen über nacht in vielen bereichen, sie PKW Preise, ein Corsa hatte vor € noch um 10000DM gekostet, ein jahr nach € kostete er 10000€, und das ist sicher nicht mit allegmeiner Preissteigerung zu erklären, selbst ein Brötschen vorher 30pf war dann 30€cent teuer!

wo bitte sind denn die Vorteile die wir haben sollten, die uns versprochen wurden, bis auf eine entfallenden Währungsumtauschung bei Urlaubsfahrten in EU Länder sehe ich da nix ! ?

@ Kaktus, habe den Link dort gegen ein Bild getauscht !


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2010)

Das mit Italien geht mir sogar sehr auf den Geist, habe da letztes Jahr fasst nur gearbeitet deren Arbeitsmoral ist unter aller Sau (was im übrigen wohl an der Mentalität aller Mittelmeer-Staaten-Bewohner liegt ) Dort an den Kassen steht immer noch der Betrag auch in Lira, was soviel für mich heißt, das denen die Währung total egal ist ganz zu schweigen von der EU!


----------



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

Waldfee4890 schrieb:


> [x] weg mit dem Euro, wenn man die Preise in DM umrechnen würde, schläft einem das Gesicht ein.




Tüte Gummibären 2,49€ = 5DM ( die hätte damals kein Mensch gekauft !)

auch ein verschulden der CDU damals, in jedem Land in Europa war es Pflicht, das neben dem € Preis der alste währungspreis steht, nur nicht in Deutschland, was die Wirtschaft natürlich ausgenutzt hat !


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> Übriegens hatte die Euro Umstellung in Deutschland damals eine Inflation von fast 50% über nacht gebracht, oder haben sich die Löhne verdoppelt, als wir für 2DM nurnoch 1€ bekomemn haben, nein, aber ein PKW hat über nacht nichtmehr 10000DM sonndern 10000€ gekostet !



Dafür hätte ich gerne einen Beweis der Behauptung. Das statistische Bundesamt jedenfalls sagt zur Inflation von 2001 auf 2002 andere Dinge aus.

Was viele hier nicht bedenken sind die Spekulanten. Viele kleine Währungen werden zum Spielball, weil sie sich viel zu leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen lassen. Dem € ist das bis heute nicht passiert. Erst durch die Finanzkrise und durch ein paar Länder, die entweder Täuschung hinsichtlich ihrer wirtschaftlichen Leistungsfähigkeit begangen haben (Griechenland) oder erst gar nicht in die Währungsunion hätten aufgenommen werden dürfen, dennoch aber aus historischen Gründen dort gelandet sind (Italien, Spanien, Portugal), ist der € in Bedrängnis geraten. Hätte man diese Länder erst gar nicht mit ins Boot geholt, wären wir jetzt nicht da, wo wir sind.

Aber gut, jetzt ist es halt passiert. Dumm nur, dass ein Ausschluss nicht möglich ist. Das wäre die einfachste Methode die Währung zu retten. Eine Rückkehr zur DM wäre der falsche Weg. In ein paar Jahren dürfen wir uns dann beklagen, dass die DM nichts mehr wert ist, weil durch Spekulanten korrumpiert.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2010)

@ Cop

Hier mal ein Professor der Volkswirtschaft (Bert Rürup) zu diesem Thema. Link

Besonders der letzte Satz hat mich zum Lachen gebracht.


----------



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

wenn du über nacht nichtmehr 2500DM Lohn bekommst, sonndern nurnoch 1250€ aber die waren 1zu1 umgerechnet wurden, was in vielen bereich der fall war, ist das eine "kalte" Inflation!
schau mal was ein Mercedes C Modell einen tag vor Euro umstellung gekostzet hat, und was 3 Moanate später

36500DM zu dann 29900€ 

Heute ist kein in Deutschlan hergestellter kelinwagen unter 10000€ zu bekommen, dabei dürfte ein Polo der damals 10000€ gekostet hatte, dann eben nur 5000€ kosten, aber das hat es nie gegeben !
der Polo wurde über nacht dann 7990€ Teuer, wo ist da keine Inflation zur DM ?


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

@Cop
Das ist der alte Umrechnungskurs zur Einführung des Euro. Das hat rein gar nichts mehr mit heute zu tun 

Du schmeißt Behauptungen in den Raum die nach starker Kneipenmeinung stinkt. Aussagen die man in den Raum wirft nur um nicht tiefer in die Problematik zu schauen. 

@Pokerclock
Wenigstens gibts noch Leute die wissen um was es geht.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> (...) Beitrag 19



Und auch dazu hätte ich gerne Beweise für deine Behauptungen.

-----

Als Moderator sehe ich es sehr ungerne, wenn Diskussionen mit unbelegten Behauptungen kaputt geschrieben werden. Also entweder bringst du nachvollziehbare Beweise in Form von Links oder anderen Quellen oder du bleibst der Diskussion fern.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Was viele hier nicht bedenken sind die Spekulanten. Viele kleine Währungen werden zum Spielball, weil sie sich viel zu leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen lassen. Dem € ist das bis heute nicht passiert. Erst durch die Finanzkrise und durch ein paar Länder, die entweder Täuschung hinsichtlich ihrer wirtschaftlichen Leistungsfähigkeit begangen haben (Griechenland) oder erst gar nicht in die Währungsunion hätten aufgenommen werden dürfen, dennoch aber aus historischen Gründen dort gelandet sind (Italien, Spanien, Portugal), ist der € in Bedrägnis geraten. Hätte man diese Länder erst gar nicht mit ins Boot geholt, wären wie jetzt nicht da, wo wir sind.


Jup da haste recht. Griechenland, Italien, Portugal und auch Spanien hätten NIE den Euro bekommen dürfen, und schon garnicht zu den Umrechnungskursen, die sie bekommen haben 

Die D-Mark war halt im Gegensatz zu den anderen Währungen auch ne sehr stabiele und Starke Währung, weil die ZB halt SEHR auf die DM geschaut hat. Es kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr, das die EZB sich sehr stark an die ZB bei uns anlähnt und auch in Frankfurt sitzt.

Deutschland profitiert natürlich durch den Euro, weil wir die Wahren leichter absetzen könne. Allerdings bin ich der Auffassung, das wir die Wahren auch ohne Euro abgesetzt hätten, weil Deutschland einfach gute Wahre produziert, der Weltweit gefragt ist. MADE IN GERMANY! ist nicht ohne Grund ein Qualitätsmerkmal. Ich kenn einige Leute aus dem Maschienenbau die auch ins Ausland gehen wegen Produktionsanlagen, und die sagen halt immer wieder, die anderen Maschienen sind auch net unbedingt schlecht, aber wenn man unsere Anschaut, dann stellste das Ding hin und es macht genau das was es soll und kann noch zich andere Sachen dazu und das alles mit hoher Qualität. Sprich bei ner Anlage aus Deutschland brauchste eine Maschiene für ne Produkt und bei einer ausm anderen Land halt zwei, drei oder noch mehr. (z.B. Biegen von Blechen etc.)



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Aber gut, jetzt ist es halt passiert. Dumm nur, dass ein Ausschluss nicht möglich ist. Das wäre die einfachste Methode die Währung zu retten. Eine Rückkehr zur DM wäre der falsche Weg. In ein paar Jahren dürfen wir uns dann beklagen, dass die DM nichts mehr wert ist, weil durch Spekulanten korrumpiert.


"jetzt ist es halt passiert" find ich ne schlechte Einstellung. Raus mit denen aber schnell, weil die ziehen alle anderen Länder nach! Genau darauf haben doch die Spekulanten gewartet. Jetzt können ses noch doller treiben, weil wenns in die Hose geht, irgendwer wird schon bürgen, und wer ist mal wieder der Zahlmeister? DEUSCHLAND!

Wie immer nimmt sich Deutschland, wegen seiner Schuld ausm 2 WK zurück und muckt nicht auf oder whot ever, auf jedenfall sollten unsere Politiker mal stärke beweisen unds Maul aufreisen und denen das Messer auf die Brust setzen. 

WARUM sollen wir für die bürgen, wenn eh klar ist, dass das nix weren kann und wir auf jedenfall was zahlen werden. Sollen se halt im Ausgleich uns nen Teil ihres Landes abtreten oder whot ever, das kann man dann ja an paar Millionäre verkaufen und so die Belastungen für uns wieder drücken.

Wie dem auch sei, man sollte sie rausschmeisen, UND vorallem endlich damit aufhören JEDEN Deppen zu schützen. Wir leben in ner MArktwirtschaft, da muss man auch die Konsequenzen tragen, wenn man scheise baut. Firmen mit Subventionen am leben zu halten war, ist und wird auch immer nen Fehler bleiben, weil sie einfach nicht konkurrenzfähig sind. Wären sies, wären sie ja nicht in so einer Situation.

Lasst die scheis Banken pleite gehen. Lieber hab ich jetzt paar Arbeitslose mehr und paar Millionäre die ihre Ersparnisse verlieren, als denen den Arsch zu retten, dafür aber auf Jahrzehnte die Allgemeinheit zu belasten. Wir kommen doch selbst wohl nie wieder von unseren Schulden runter, auch ohne die Bürgschaften. Wer meint Risiko eingehen zu müssen, der soll das Risiko auch tragen, und nicht der einzelne Bürger für ihn. Denn sonst wird er es immer bunter treiben, wies genau jetzt auch der Fall ist.

Ich sag immer: Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende!


----------



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

immerhin Zahlen wir die zeche, und den Griechen gehts besser als uns, zumindest den Bürgern und Rentnern, die haben die Fetten Gehälter und Renten, und hier wird gespart, und da wirr alle Euro haben, haben die wirklich mehr in der Tasche!
Und uns wirds weggekürzt, ich würde es lieber unseren Arbeitslosen geben, aber da wird gespart ums biegen und Brechen, und die Griechen geben unser Geld locker aus .
Kinderzuschüsse werden gestrichen oder gekürzt, und Büchergelder werden eingführt, Studieren wird immer teuter, aber Milliarden ins Ausland Pumpen.

Aber dann so frech sein, und es erst einen Tag nach der Wahl rausposaunen, das war doch abgesprochen !


----------



## EinarN (12. Mai 2010)

Sorry aber wen hier etwas / jemand nicht mehr zu retten ist, mit sicherheit nicht der EURO sondern die HEULSÜSEN was jetzt nach so lange jahre jammern und das, danach bei der einführung sich einige bereitz um 5 Uhr Morgens vor den banken stellten um ja die ersten zu sein was den Euro in der hand haben, anschliesend sogar auf der strasse GEJUBELT haben das die DM endlich weg ist  

Nun, stellt euch mal selber die frage WER hier eigentlich nicht mehr zu retten ist


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2010)

@ Cop

Das liegt aber nicht am Euro sondern ist eindeutig innerpolitisch, somit hat das nichts mit deiner Diskussion um den Euro zu tun, wenn du dich über so etwas aufregen willst gibt es da schon ein Thread zu "Keine Staatshilfen für Griechenland".


----------



## moe (12. Mai 2010)

warum sollte der euro nicht mehr zu retten sein? der euro ist eine starke währung, im moment noch stärker als der dollar. und bevor der weltfinanzmarkt zusammenbricht, weil der euro untergeht wird etwas unternommen werden, weil sonst gleich die nächste weltwirtschaftskrise ins haus steht und diese welt sich das nun mal nicht leisten kann.

btw: ich wär auch dafür, dass griechenland und co aus der eu ausgeschlossen werden bzw. keine neuen staaten mehr aufgenommen werden, bevor sich deren mentalität nicht geändert hat. und damit meine ich nicht nur die mentalität der politiker. 

ABER und das muss unbedingt gesagt werden, es wären einfach zu viele auszuschließende länder. england z.b. ist auch sehr hoch verschuldet und die ganzen südstaaten sowieso.

aber solange dagegen nichts unternommen wird,  deutschland sich immer noch mit dem zweiten wk erpressen und weichmachen lässt und die deutschen politiker unsere steuern anderen ländern in den arsch blasen, muss sich absolut keiner darüber wundern, dass unsere schulden stetig wachsen und es uns bald genau so geht wie den griechen. nur wer hilft uns dann?


----------



## theLamer (12. Mai 2010)

[X] Der Euro soll bleiben, und um jeden Preis gerettet werden.

Die DM is wohl noch viel anfälliger für Spekulation und gesund sind die deutschen Finanzen wohl auch lange nicht mehr. Ich wäre einfach für härtere Auflagen, quasi eine EU als elitären Club. Die Griechen könnte man kurzerhand rauskicken, sollen sie doch machen was sie wollen... aber nicht mein Geld entwerten!

Na klar ist das hart, aber so wie es jetzt ist, kann es nicht sein. Kicken wir sie halt. Und wenn sie verrecken, aus Fehlern lernt man eben. Stecken wir denen jetzt noch mehr Geld zu, ist der Lerneffekt: "Die sind abhängig von uns, wir können so weitermachen, über unsere Verhältnisse leben... wenn es  nicht klappt, ziehen wir sie halt auch mit runter". Solche Erpressung kann nicht sein. Und der Spaß hört auf, wenn wir beim eigenen Geld sind, welches durch Fremdverschulden entwertet wird.


----------



## boss3D (12. Mai 2010)

[X] _Der Euro soll bleiben, und um jeden Preis gerettet werden._

Der Euro ist meiner Meinung nach das einzige, was die EU überhaupt zusammenhält, denn auf den EU-Vertrag würde eh jeder spucken, wenn es hart auf hart kommt ...

Deswegen würde ich auch keine Länder aus der Euro-Zone rausschmeißen, sondern lieber "korruptionsverdächtige" Staaten durch Europol stärker überwachen lassen und zur Not auch mal einen Präsidenten vor Gericht bringen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

@boss3D
Das mit dem Überwachen kannst du vergessen. Siehe Griechenland. Hier läuft fast alles über Schmiergelder, nicht nur im großen Stil sondern auch im kleinen. Mieteinnahmen gehen unter der Hand durch und Bar, die werden nicht versteuert und vieles andere. Es ist die gesamte Mentalität des Volkes und weniger der Regierung. In Griechenland ist die Regierung so oder so nur eine oberflächliche Macht, das Volk macht im Grunde so oder so was es will. Das hat über Jahunderte auch gut funktioniert, nur gemessen an der heutigen Zeit und dem Beitritt zur EU geht das einfach nicht mehr. 
Die Griechen geben ja offen zu das Schmiergelder überall fließen und fühlen sich nicht mal schuldig dabei. 

Hätte man reguläre Steuereinnahmen, sprich, alles richtig versteuert, und damit sind grade die kleinen Bürger gemeint, hätte Griechenland gar kein Problem. Italien ist da auch nicht besser. Das ist alles zu viel als das hier jemand von heute auf morgen einfach rein geht und sagt "Schluss damit". Das wird nicht funktionieren. Man muss ja nur mal sehen wie die Griechen derzeit auf alles reagieren. Die schuld wird ja auch uns Deutschen in die Schuhe geschoben. Ja wunderbar.


----------



## Doc_Evil (12. Mai 2010)

moe schrieb:


> [...]
> btw: ich wär auch dafür, dass griechenland und co aus der eu ausgeschlossen werden bzw. keine neuen staaten mehr aufgenommen werden, bevor sich deren mentalität nicht geändert hat. und damit meine ich nicht nur die mentalität der politiker. [...]



*Estland kann zum kommenden Jahreswechsel das 17. Mitglied der  Eurozone werden. *Das baltische Land habe Inflation und Schulden  im Griff und erfülle alle Beitrittskriterien, teilte die EU-Kommission  mit. Die EU-Behörde stellte ihr Zeugnis zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt  aus, denn der Euro wird wegen riesiger Schuldenberge in einigen  Mitgliedsländern von einer beispiellosen Krise erschüttert.

Quelle: Bild.de (jaja, ich weiß)



moe schrieb:


> [...]
> ABER und das muss unbedingt gesagt werden, es wären einfach zu viele auszuschließende länder. england z.b. ist auch sehr hoch verschuldet und die ganzen südstaaten sowieso.[...]


England will den Euro ja auch garnicht!


----------



## boss3D (12. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @boss3D
> Das mit dem Überwachen kannst du vergessen. Siehe Griechenland. Hier läuft fast alles über Schmiergelder, nicht nur im großen Stil sondern auch im kleinen. Mieteinnahmen gehen unter der Hand durch und Bar, die werden nicht versteuert und vieles andere. Es ist die gesamte Mentalität des Volkes und weniger der Regierung. In Griechenland ist die Regierung so oder so nur eine oberflächliche Macht, das Volk macht im Grunde so oder so was es will.


Deswegen soll ja auch zumindest die Regierung von einer überstaatlichen Behörde wie Europol überwacht werden, da dann das Korruptionsrisiko relativ gering sein dürfte. 
Was das Volk angeht, müssten eben griechische Behörden hinschauen statt wegschauen und das könnte man, denke ich, ebenfalls erreichen, wenn beispielsweise mal die ganze griechische Polizei von Europol kontrolliert und ausgesiebt werden würde. Wenn die ersten Köpfe staatstragender Persönlichkeiten rollen, würde man schon sehen, wie es mit der Mentalität des Volkes steht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## theLamer (12. Mai 2010)

> ABER und das muss unbedingt gesagt werden, es wären einfach zu viele auszuschließende länder. england z.b. ist auch sehr hoch verschuldet und die ganzen südstaaten sowieso.[...]


Die Engländer haben mit einem Kurs von 1,53$ aber noch gute Karten Hilfe:Währungskurse ? Donkpedia, das vielseitige Pokerlexikon


----------



## ZockerM. (12. Mai 2010)

Man kann Länder wie Griechenland nicht einfach aus der Währungsunion rausschmeißen, da das nich vorgesehen war. Das is das ganze was mich nervt. Man verlässt sich zu viel aufeinander und macht damit die EU zu einer Schicksalsgemeinschaft. Ich will den euro behalten, aber nicht um jeden Preis und das was jetzt abgeht is für uns Deutsche einfach nich akzeptabel, da wir von allen Staaten als größte Wirtschaftsmacht am meisten zahlen. KLar profitieren wir auch zum teil davon, aber nich wirklich in Relation. Bei der Frage Hilfen für die Griechen oder nich sind uns im prinzip die Hände gebunden. Hätten wir nein gesagt würden wir mit in den Abgrund laufen, da die EU ohne Deutschland nich genug Gelder zusammenbekommt und das alles nur weil man zu eifrig war und nicht zu Ende gedacht hat bei einer Möglichkeit, Länder auszuschließen.

MFG Zockerm.


----------



## Jan565 (12. Mai 2010)

[X] weg mit dem euro....

Wenn ich schulden habe, zahlt die auch kein anderer. Warum da dann unser Geld den Griechen in den A***** schieben?


----------



## Bärenmarke (12. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr eigentlich wäre die DM heute noch wert? Bisschen Naiv zu glauben das die DM heute noch den Wert von damals hätte, nicht mal im Ansatz. Der Euro hat sich zu einer Weltwährung gemausert die mit dem Yen und Dollar gleich steht, die DM hätte auf dem Weltmarkt mittlerweile nichts mehr zu sagen.




Da würde ich gern mal stichfeste beweise sehen, dass die DM nichts mehr wert wäre...
Deine Beweislosen Behauptungen hören sich für mich eher nach Stammtischrunde an 
Weil, wenn du mal genau hinguckst ist Deutschland die Stärkste Kraft im Euroraum, warum sollte also die DM schlechter dastehen?
Brauchst doch nur mal schauen, wie viel "schlechte" Länder mit dabei sind, ich glaube nicht, dass die soviel zum Wert des Euros beigetragen haben...
Und wenn man Vergleichsweise mal den Kanadischen Dollar, die Schweizer Franken, die Australischen Dollar usw. anschaut kann ich auch nichts von einem rießen Wertverfall erkennen und die waren durchaus Vergleichbar mit der DM.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## DOTL (12. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> in meinem Anhang findest du den Heute Aktuellen Umrechnungskurs, und du würdest für einen € immerhin 2DM Bekommen, inkl der Kaufkraft von 2DM!



Diese Aussage würde auf den Zeitpunkt von vor gut 10 Jahren passen, doch heute kannst du solche Vergleiche nicht mehr anstellen.
Letztlich muss man den heutigen Wert über eine Zeitreihe von ca. 10 Jahren inflationsbereinigt darstellen. So kommst du ungefähr auf eine eine Kaufkraft von ca. 0,80 Euro gegenüber einem Euro zur Währungsunion.
Insofern kannst du eine heutige Tüte Gummibärchen für 2,50 Euro nicht mit einer Kaufkraft von 5 DM vergleichen.
Sicherlich könntest du jetzt entgegenstellen, dass Inflation doch den realen Wert mindern würde. Doch dagegen steht, dass letztlich Inflation ein gezieltes geldpolitisches Instrument aller Notenbanken ist, um ein stetiges Wirtschaftswachstum zu erreichen. Werte von ca. 2-3 % sind daher durchaus vertretbar. Im Gegenzug ist eine Deflation für eine Volkswirtschaft dauerhaft schädlich.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. Mai 2010)

[X] mir egal ... der Systemfehler liegt nicht bei der Währung.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2010)

ZockerM. schrieb:


> KLar profitieren wir auch zum teil davon, aber nich wirklich in Relation. Bei der Frage Hilfen für die Griechen oder nich sind uns im prinzip die Hände gebunden. Hätten wir nein gesagt würden wir mit in den Abgrund laufen, da die EU ohne Deutschland nich genug Gelder zusammenbekommt und das alles nur weil man zu eifrig war und nicht zu Ende gedacht hat bei einer Möglichkeit, Länder auszuschließen.
> 
> MFG Zockerm.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen. WIR also du und ich etc. wir profitieren eigentlich überhaupt nicht davon das den Griechen geholfen wird, weil WIR zahlen mit unseren Steuergeldern die Zäche.

Wirklich profitieren tun nur nen paar hundert oder tausend Reiche/Bänker die sich verzockt haben und jetzt im Prinzip es einfach verk***t haben. Denen nun aber der Arsch gerettet wird. DIE profitieren ungemein, und das zum kotzen.

Wer Risiken eingeht soll auch selbige tragen, wenn er sich verzockt Punkt aus Ende!


----------



## N1lle (12. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube das der Euro sich noch gut Ein Jahr hält und dann gibts ne Währungsreform, das hat nichts mit dem Euro zu tun sondern so wie viele schon gesagt haben mit der Politik.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Mai 2010)

Da hat aber einer ganz tief in die Kristallkugel geschaut.


----------



## N1lle (12. Mai 2010)

Nein ich Diskutiere gerne mal mit meine Malerlehrer über sowas da er selbst in Amerikanischen Aktien anlegt und des alles beobachtet und wir denken beide das der Euro sich nicht mehr allzulange hält.


----------



## Nomad (12. Mai 2010)

mir ist es egal. Wenn jetzt DM wieder eingefürht wird ,werden davon die Preise auch nicht sinken. Das wird dann so laufen wie beim Euro ---> 1:1 Umrechnung in den Läden und so. 
Von mir aus können se auch die Reichsmark einführen oder wir können wieder mit Schafen, Kühen und Gewürze handeln


----------



## ZockerM. (12. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir widersprechen. WIR also du und ich etc. wir profitieren eigentlich überhaupt nicht davon das den Griechen geholfen wird, weil WIR zahlen mit unseren Steuergeldern die Zäche.
> 
> Wirklich profitieren tun nur nen paar hundert oder tausend Reiche/Bänker die sich verzockt haben und jetzt im Prinzip es einfach verk***t haben. Denen nun aber der Arsch gerettet wird. DIE profitieren ungemein, und das zum kotzen.
> 
> Wer Risiken eingeht soll auch selbige tragen, wenn er sich verzockt Punkt aus Ende!



Ok, das war von mir undeutlich ausgedrückt. Ich meinte nicht die Hilfe für Griechenland, die uns hilft, sondern die Gelder die wir sonst an die EU zahlen, womit halt zum größten Teil die Oststaaten Subventioniert werden, aber ein kleiner Teil auch zu uns zurückkommt, um hier zu subventionieren.
Das gehörte hier also eigentlich gar nich her.

Das die Schuldigen das ausbaden sollten, dafür bin ich auch aber das is nich so einfach, wie ich oben geschrieben habe, weil man sich mit der Gemeinschaft EU zu stark aufeinander verlassen hat.


----------



## Maschine311 (13. Mai 2010)

Bei manchen frage ich mich wo einige leben!
seht das ganze doch einfach mal so wie es im wirklichen leben ist.
Wenn ich die Währungen/Wirtschaftswachstum/Infrastruktur von 16 Nationen mische, wovon knapp 3/4 fast mittellose bzw. weit hinter den stärkeren Nationen liegen, was kann da nach Adam riese wohl rauskommen. Mit 4 Starken Industrienationen kann man doch nicht versuchen die restlichen Länder, durch finanzielle Hilfen auf den gleichen Stand zu bringen. Wir versuchen seit knapp 20 Jahren ein Teil unseres eigenen Landes (ehmals DDR) Hochzupeppeln und sind noch lange nicht fertig, mal ganz zu schweigen was wir schon da alles reingebuttert haben, zumal bei diesem Unternehmen noch nichtmal sowas wie Mentaliät/Lebensweisen ect. im weg sind.

Wer sich hier auf statistiken beruft und was irgendwelche Gelehrten in irgendwelche Statments schreiben, glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann
Fakt ist doch das sehr viele Waren manchmal bis zu 500% mehr kosten als es noch zu DM Zeiten war. Die Löhne sind allerdings gekürzt worden. Wenn ich damals auf meine Haushaltsrechnung geschaut habe und tue es heute, bekomme ich ein Schock. 

Der € war von Anfang an ein totes Kind, wo hauptsächlich DE die Zeche zahlt und ich weiß bis heute nicht warum. 
Wir Pumpen Millarden in Länder wie Irland, letland, Estland, Bulgarien, Rumänien ect. die teils auserhalb der Großstädte 50 Jahre hinter unserer Zeitrechnung stehen und das geilste daran ist, das die mit unserem Steuergelder auch noch so spekulieren, das sie Pleite gehen.

Das was wir da angeleiert haben war alles viel zu schnell. Die Stärksten Staaten hätten das erstmal alleine machen sollen und alle anderen hätten sich dann anschließen können sobald sie unseren level erreicht hätten. 
Natürlich hätte man potenzielle Anwärter mit sehr niedrigen Dahrlehn helfen können, aber mehr auch nicht. 
Jetzt über biegen und brechen an was fest zu halten, was wir unterm Strich zahlen sollen finde ich absolut verwerflich, zumal die noch selber daran schuld sind, aber wofür gibt es denn die bescheuerten "Großen" die pumpen doch eh wieder rein, denn nun können sie ja nicht mehr anderes, oder das Boot sinkt mit uns allen.


----------



## negert (13. Mai 2010)

Ich warte auf den Tag an dem ein Euro ein Schweizer Franken wert ist. Und dann geh ich mal richtig schön einkaufen.

Eigentlich ists mir egal


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Mai 2010)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Wir versuchen seit knapp 20 Jahren ein Teil unseres eigenen Landes (ehmals DDR) Hochzupeppeln und sind noch lange nicht fertig, mal ganz zu schweigen was wir schon da alles reingebuttert haben, zumal bei diesem Unternehmen noch nichtmal sowas wie Mentaliät/Lebensweisen ect. im weg sind..



Ich hoffe du meinst mit *wir* auch die Menschen die in den Bundesländern leben, die ehemals DDR genannt wurden, denn auch die (jedenfalls die arbeiten) buttern in den Aufbau.


----------



## Maschine311 (13. Mai 2010)

Ich dachte darüber wären wir mitlerweile hinaus, das man West und Ost Einwohner seperat aufzählt.
Für mich ist Leipzig oder Dresden genauso wie Köln oder Frankfurt. 

Deswegen steht das ja so da......

".....ein Teil *unseres* eigenen Landes....."


----------



## KILLTHIS (13. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre froh, wenn die DM wieder bei uns eintrudelt. Der Euro ist am Absacken und dass es so kommen würde, war ein logische Reaktion auf das Verhältnis zwischen finanziell starken und finanziell schwachen Staaten. Ich sehe nur nicht ein, dass unser Geld jetzt auch noch für andere verpulvert wird.


----------



## padme (13. Mai 2010)

ich finde, dass wichtigste ist, dass wir vertrauen in unsere ökonomie haben. die d-mark wäre auch niemlas so stark geworden, wenn die bevölkerung ihr nicht das vertrauen gegeben hätte.
die ratten verlassen immer zuerst das sinkende schiff..jetzt  zurückkehren in alte denkmuster, ist der falsche weg.

europa muss vereint auf dem weltmarkt auftreten, und nur weil der euro jetzt seine erste krise hat, alles hinzuschmeissen, ist einfach nur dumm..
damit ist niemandem geholfen, dann würde der handel innerhalb europas wieder in zig verschiedene währungen ablaufen...alles würde wieder von defätismus zersetzt.

wenn die broker an der wall street meinen, über uns herzufallen, dann müssen wir den spiess umdrehen, ich hab zwar keine aktien oder sowas, aber wir müssen vereint gegen den ausverkauf ankämpfen. 
die amis haben doch genausoviel schiss um ihren dollar, weil amerika bei den chinesen so was von hoch verschuldetet ist, das geht schon gar nicht mehr, aber die amis glauben an sich, und wir müssen an uns glauben..


----------



## Bärenmarke (13. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> wenn die broker an der wall street meinen, über uns herzufallen, dann müssen wir den spiess umdrehen, ich hab zwar keine aktien oder sowas, aber wir müssen vereint gegen den ausverkauf ankämpfen.



Die Aktien sind da nicht schuld, du meinst bestimmt die "Wettspiele" mit den Staatsanleihen oder?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## padme (14. Mai 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Aktien sind da nicht schuld, du meinst bestimmt die "Wettspiele" mit den Staatsanleihen oder?
> 
> mfg
> 
> Bärenmarke



 ja ich denke schon; staatsanleihen, hedgefonds und wie sie alle heissen.


----------



## Cop (14. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> europa muss vereint auf dem weltmarkt auftreten, und nur weil der euro jetzt seine erste krise hat, alles hinzuschmeissen, ist einfach nur dumm..
> damit ist niemandem geholfen, dann würde der handel innerhalb europas wieder in zig verschiedene währungen ablaufen...alles würde wieder von defätismus zersetzt.




nur das "Europa" so nicht funktionieren kann, es ist nur ein zusammenwürfeln von vielen Staaten, in dem aber jeder sein Süppchen kocht, und jeder nur versucht seinen vorteil rauszuziehen, die wollen "Europa" Spielen, und bekommen nochnichtmal einigung innerhalb unserer Bundesländer hin! (z.B. Schulpolitik)
Damit ein Europa funktionieren kann, muss es wie das Amerika Model auch so aufgebaut werden, nur das Deutschland dann nurnoch ein Bundesland innerhalb eines Europa mit einer Regierung sein kann.
Nur jedes Land will seine Autonomie behalten, aber am großen Kuchen mitbacken, das wird so nie was werden.
Konseqenter weise muss es dann auch Euroland geben, mit einer Verfassung, und nur kleinen freiheiten für jeden Eurostaat, der aber unter der Regierung eines Präsidenten funktioniert, und dann hätten wir halt wie in Amiland keinen Kanzler/Kanzlerin, nein nur eine Ministerpräsindentin für das Euro Bundesland Deutschland, nur so wird das nichts.
Ich vermite mal, das es auch bald in einigen Ländern innerhalb dieses Europa zu Bürerkriegsänlichen zuständen kommen wird, und dann werden einge aufwachen !

"Unter der EU-Variante des „Kampfes gegen den Terror“ wird durch den  Lissabonner Vertrag durch die Hintertüre sogar die Todesstrafe wieder  eingeführt. Und bei „Aufstand“ und „Aufruhr“ gilt das Tötungsverbot  nicht mehr. Im Klartext: Nach den Bestimmungen des Vertrages von  Lissabon wäre ein Schießbefehl gegen die Leipziger Montagsdemonstranten  in der damaligen DDR erlaubt, ja sogar Pflicht gewesen. Was die Sowjets  1989 nicht taten, die EU macht’s künftig bei ähnlichen Ereignissen  möglich."

Quelle:  http://www.wallstreet-online.de/diskussion/1148828-1-10/eu-diktatur-durch-vertrag-von-lissabon

und noch was dazu:  http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/money-debatte-tyrannis-oder-despotie_aid_427414.html


mal schauen ob ich wieder abgemahnt werde ?


----------



## padme (14. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> nur das Deutschland dann nurnoch ein Bundesland innerhalb eines Europa mit einer Regierung sein kann.
> Nur jedes Land will seine Autonomie behalten, aber am großen Kuchen mitbacken, das wird so nie was werden.



die gleichschaltung hat 1933 auch nicht funktioniert, ich weiss der vergleich hinkt, aber du siehst das alles viel zu pessimistisch.
ich merke bei dir, dass du kein vertrauen hast, du hast deinen glauben verloren, siehst alles nur noch im chaos untergehen.
neue ideen brauchen zeit um sich zu entfalten, sich zu etablieren, es gibt rückschrittte,und wieder neue ideen, sokrates war seiner zeit auch nicht keuscher..aus these und anti-these bildet sich ein konsens..

du musst das alles mehr im kontext betrachten, wie weit wir doch schon in europa gekommen sind, wir sollten froh sein, dass die feudalherrschaft der vergangenheit angehört...sieh was wir schon erreicht haben.
die geschichte zieht sich als roter faden durch die zeit, es gibt rückschritte, aber im grossen und ganzen haben wir uns innerhalb europas gewaltig nach vorn entwickelt...


----------



## Tom3004 (15. Mai 2010)

Der € sinkt immer weiter & wer sagt, dass die Deutsche Mark, die bessere Alternative wäre, liegt falsch. 
Der € ist eine sehr starke Währung. 
Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur ein Problem: "Die Chinesen" 
Die Chinesen, halten ihre Währung extra unten, damit sie die Nr. 1 im Im - und Export sind. 
In den nächsten 20 - 30 Jahren, haben die Chinesen einen so starken Binnenmarkt aufgebaut mit Indien zusammen, dass England, Deutschland, Frankreich & Amerika, schlichtweg unnötig werden.

Wir müssen hier und "jetzt" gegensteuern.
Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn wir Griechenland aus der Patsche ziehen müssen, aber wir müssen dann auch etwas wiederbekommen ( kein Geld).
Wenn wir den Griechen helfen, und sie uns in Griechenland Hotels bauen lassen, irgendwelche Firmen errichten, verdienen wir daran schließlich warscheinlich noch.
Wenn wir es mit gesamt EU so machen, dann werden wir, wenn es gut läuft zu einer China konkurenzfähigen Macht. 
Wenn wir dieses Ziel erreicht haben, haben wir es geschafft. 
Denn, somit stärken wir auch unseren Export nach Europa. 
MfG, Tom


----------



## padme (15. Mai 2010)

@Tom3004

wahre worte


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> @Tom3004
> 
> wahre worte


 
Sehe ich etwas anders. 
*Wir* (in geringem Maße selbst der Staat und die Bürger - aber vor allem Industrie und Banken), Deutschland, die EU-Verwaltung und all die führenden Exportnationen der Euro-Zone haben bereits sehr gut an Griechenland verdient. Griechenland hat mehr "zurückgegeben" als denen lieb ist. Und genau deshalb stehen die ja heute so da. Wer nimmt schon Oliven und Feta für teure Abpackmaschinen?
Export ist genau das falsche "Heilmittel" innerhalb der EU. Das hat uns ja erst dahin gebracht wo wir jetzt stehen.

Woher soll denn Vertrauen unter Vertragspartnern entstehen, die nicht auf Augenhöhe (ver)handeln. Da ist Cop´s Pessimismus durchaus angebracht und Glaube ... tja, also Glaube ist das was uns jetzt am allerwenigsten hilft. Weder der Glaube an höhere Mächte, noch der an "Marktregularien" und schon gar nicht stupider (Aber-)Glaube an ein abgehalftertes Wirtschafts-System in seinen erschreckendsten Ausmaßen, welches tatsächlich schon zu einer Art Religion stilisiert sowie dogmatisch bejubelt und beweihräuchert wird, obwohl seine immanenten Systemfehler immer wieder offen zu Tage treten.

Nö. Glaube und Zuversicht sind imho fehl am Platze.


----------



## annoyin'Spoon (17. Mai 2010)

Wir hätten den Euro nie nehmen sollen. Aber: mitgefangen, mitgehangen, wie man so schön sagt


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Mai 2010)

Nen schwacher Euro ist gut für den Export (in nicht Euroländer). Und das hilft uns (Deutschland) sehr. 

Nur der Urlaub nach Ammiland und UK wird nen bisl teurer.... 

Wir brauchen keinen hohen Dollar-Euro Wechselkurs sondern einen stabilen auf moderatem Niveau.


----------



## riedochs (17. Mai 2010)

Die Probleme die jetzt von Griechenland ausgelöst wurden haben einen weiter zurück reichenden Hintergrund. Schröder, Fischer und Steinmeier haben während die SPD an der Macht war den Stabilitätspackt so verweichlicht das genau das jetzt mit Griechenland erst hat passieren können.

Tja, wir Deutsche bezahlen mal wieder unseren eigenen Murks richtig Teuer.

EU-Stabilitätspakt: Das schlechte Gedächtnis der SPD - Deutschland - FOCUS Online


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anders.
> *Wir* (in geringem Maße selbst der Staat und die Bürger - aber vor allem Industrie und Banken), Deutschland, die EU-Verwaltung und all die führenden Exportnationen der Euro-Zone haben bereits sehr gut an Griechenland verdient.



Wo haben wir da den *GUT* verdient?

Die Export und Importmengen haben in den letzten Jahren immer weiter abgenommen und 6 Milliarden euro (exportierte güter) und 4 milliarden (importierte güter) sind ein nasenwasser für Deutschland das ist nichts!
Und dann brauch man ja nur schaun wie viel Griechenland an subventionen erhalten hat und was sie einbezahlt haben, da wird auch kein positiver Betrag herauskommen....

Von daher ist das, was du da behauptest einfach nur falsch.... sehr gut von der EU hat Griechenland profitiert und nicht anderstherum!

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (18. Mai 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wo haben wir da den *GUT* verdient?
> 
> Die Export und Importmengen haben in den letzten Jahren immer weiter abgenommen und 6 Milliarden euro (exportierte güter) und 4 milliarden (importierte güter) sind ein nasenwasser für Deutschland das ist nichts!
> Und dann brauch man ja nur schaun wie viel Griechenland an subventionen erhalten hat und was sie einbezahlt haben, da wird auch kein positiver Betrag herauskommen....
> ...


 
Dann mal auf den Tisch mit den Subventionen und Zahlungen! Stets sind Zahlen gern wilkommen.

Wenn man mal über den Tellerrand der reinen Güterbewegung hinausschaut, erkennt man sehr wohl, dass nicht nur die hiesigen Exporte bei den dortigen Importeuren angekommen sind, sondern auch, dass sich die bei hiesigen Banken hoch verzinsten Geldströme equivalent entgegengesetzt bewegen wofür die ja wiederum hier Steuern zahlen (sollten). 
Wer hat denn da in Griechenland profitiert? Wer *ist* denn Griechenland eigentlich? Wer von den rund 11,5 Mio. Einwohnern ist denn jetzt Schuld, dass die Eurozone Arschwasser schwitzt? 
Die 1 Mio. Staatsdiener? Das sind doch Peanuts(chenchenchen) ... 

Sind wir also die "besseren" Europäer, weil unsere Wirtschaft auf Export ausgerichtet ist oder wir "besser" mit Geld umgehen können? Und welcher Ziegenhirte im Norden Xanthi´s hat denn nun die ganzen Plasmafernseher gekauft? Oder die Ziegenmelkmaschinen? Und ... von welchem Geld? Wer hat dem samosischen Fischer das Geld für sein niegelnagelneues 3000-PS-Fischerei-Speedboot "gegeben"?

Und wenn wir grad mal dabei sind, *wen* machen wir denn dann in Irland, Ungarn, Spanien, Italien, Portugal usw.usf. verantwortlich? 

Zumindest solange, bis unser Export uns selber auf die Füße fällt und unser Staat und seine Bürger die letzten Loser in der EU sind, die vor unseren eigenen Banken und der US-Finanzindustrie in die Knie gehen?
Die Antwort nehme ich gleich vorweg: Ja! So wird es kommen, wenn nicht grundlegend(!) in die Finanzmärkte und EU-weit in den Binnenmarkt eingegriffen wird. Und wenn wir das EU-weit hinbekommen, haben wir dennoch global betrachtet das Problem, was letztendlich auch den Chinesen auf die Füße fallen wird, wenn sie weiterhin eine komplett auf Export ausgerichtete Wirtschaftskultur aufbauen und den Binnenmarkt vernachlässigen.

Wo Export ist muss Import existieren. Wo Kredite sind, müssen Kreditnehmer (aber auch -geber) existieren. Wo Spekulanten sind, muss auch die Infrastruktur für Spekulantentum gegeben sein. 

Kurz und knapp - Wo Verlierer, da auch Gewinner: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/NIPPIIGSd.PNG

Wenn Staaten sich verschulden, muss jemand dran verdienen:
Staatsverschuldung ? Wikipedia


----------



## Tom3004 (18. Mai 2010)

annoyin'Spoon schrieb:


> Wir hätten den Euro nie nehmen sollen. Aber: mitgefangen, mitgehangen, wie man so schön sagt


Also, dieser Satz hat genausoviel Wahrheitsgehalt, wie eine Nuss, etwas über deutsche Grammatik weiß !


----------



## heizungsrohr (18. Mai 2010)

Schon gesehen? Klick mich
Scheinbar hat die Finanzaufsicht ab heute um 24 Uhr bis 31.März 2011 haufenweise Spekulationen der Banken verboten. Aus meiner Sicht klingt das doch eig. ganz gut. Seid ihr ähnlicher Meinung?


----------



## JePe (19. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Stets sind Zahlen gern wilkommen.



Dann rechne mal -mit Quellenangaben- vor, wie Deutschland, Banken & Co. Griechenland ruiniert haben. Das wird sicher hoechst unterhaltsam.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Dann mal auf den Tisch mit den Subventionen und Zahlungen! Stets sind Zahlen gern wilkommen.



Google ist dein Freund

soweit ich weiß veröffentlich die EU das alles, ich hab die genauen Zahlen zwar nicht im Kopf, aber Griechenland ist zu 100% ein Nehmerland.
Wenns dich genau interessiert kannst du es dir ja anschaun, es dir hinterher trage werd ich nicht, einbisschen belesenheit setze ich doch mal voraus 



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal über den Tellerrand der reinen Güterbewegung hinausschaut, erkennt man sehr wohl, dass nicht nur die hiesigen Exporte bei den dortigen Importeuren angekommen sind, sondern auch, dass sich die bei hiesigen Banken hoch verzinsten Geldströme equivalent entgegengesetzt bewegen wofür die ja wiederum hier Steuern zahlen (sollten).



Hoch verzinste Geldströme interessant, du weißt schon in welchem Bereich wir uns bei Staatsanleihen befinden? Wohl nicht....
Es ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber soviel ist es auch nicht.... vorallem das Risiko ist enorm! (Bei Griechenland zumindest)
Zumal, da ja sowieso Banken wie die Deutsche Bank usw. beteiligt sind und da hab ich nicht wirklich was davon, da ich keine Aktien von ihnen Besitze....
Und die Einnahmen aus Steuergeldern werden ja anderweilig verpulvert, wenn ich so auf die Straße schaue, hätten die Infrastruktur das Geld viel nötiger....




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn da in Griechenland profitiert? Wer *ist* denn Griechenland eigentlich? Wer von den rund 11,5 Mio. Einwohnern ist denn jetzt Schuld, dass die Eurozone Arschwasser schwitzt?
> Die 1 Mio. Staatsdiener? Das sind doch Peanuts(chenchenchen) ...



Alle Korupten, die viel zu hohe Beamtenquote, ihr Leben über ihrem Niveau, schlechte bzw. falsche Reformen/Staatsverwaltung.... 
Man kann nicht Geld ausgeben, was man nicht hat
Und viele von den 11,5 Millionen hat ein ziemlich lockeres Leben dadurch, vielleicht nicht alle, aber glaubst du ernsthaft niemand hat in Griechenland profitiert 
Bei uns werden auch nicht die befragt, denen es gut geht 




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Sind wir also die "besseren" Europäer, weil unsere Wirtschaft auf Export ausgerichtet ist oder wir "besser" mit Geld umgehen können? Und welcher Ziegenhirte im Norden Xanthi´s hat denn nun die ganzen Plasmafernseher gekauft? Oder die Ziegenmelkmaschinen? Und ... von welchem Geld? Wer hat dem samosischen Fischer das Geld für sein niegelnagelneues 3000-PS-Fischerei-Speedboot "gegeben"?



Gut das du nicht hinter dem Mond wohnst 
Das sich ein paar arme Ziegenbauern eine Melkmaschine kaufen oder ein Fischer ein teures Boot ist ja nicht dein Ernst..... wobei wir da wieder bei meinen ex und importierten Güter wären, was ja nicht wirklich viel ist 




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Und wenn wir grad mal dabei sind, *wen* machen wir denn dann in Irland, Ungarn, Spanien, Italien, Portugal usw.usf. verantwortlich?



Ist nicht das Thema, aber manche Gründe sind teilweise recht ähnlich, wobei ich die Wirtschaft Irlands für stärker einschätze als die von Griechenland.
Bzw. kannst dich bei Irland bei den Engländern bedanken, da die es während ihrer Besatzungszeit ziemlich heruntergewirtschaftet haben, also andere Baustelle 




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Zumindest solange, bis unser Export uns selber auf die Füße fällt und unser Staat und seine Bürger die letzten Loser in der EU sind, die vor unseren eigenen Banken und der US-Finanzindustrie in die Knie gehen?
> Die Antwort nehme ich gleich vorweg: Ja! So wird es kommen, wenn nicht grundlegend(!) in die Finanzmärkte und EU-weit in den Binnenmarkt eingegriffen wird. Und wenn wir das EU-weit hinbekommen, haben wir dennoch global betrachtet das Problem, was letztendlich auch den Chinesen auf die Füße fallen wird, wenn sie weiterhin eine komplett auf Export ausgerichtete Wirtschaftskultur aufbauen und den Binnenmarkt vernachlässigen.



Man merkt du hast keinen Schimmer von Wirtschaftspolitik 
In welchen Bereichen möchtest du den die ganzen Leute beschäftigen, welche in den Exportbereichen arbeiten?
Und warum wir so viel exportieren weißt du schon oder? 
Weil wir produktiver wie andere sind und deswegen mehr Einheiten pro Zeiteinheit produzieren können 
Es geht nicht das ein Land sich selbst versorgt bzw. ist in vielen Bereichen nicht wirtschaftlich oder was meinst du warum nicht jedes Land seine eigene Automarke hat?
Alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile, bei einder Rezession sind wir zwar etwas stärker betroffen, jedoch profitieren wir von einem Boom auch mehr.
Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir gern ein VWL Buch empfehlen indem du das alles nachlesen kannst 
Alle Vorteile aufzuzählen ist mir jetzt doch etwas zu Zeitintensiv



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wo Export ist muss Import existieren.



Deswegen importieren wir auch sehr viel, wo wiederum andere Länder von profitieren


mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. Mai 2010)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Google ist dein Freund
> 
> soweit ich weiß veröffentlich die EU das alles, ich hab die genauen Zahlen zwar nicht im Kopf, aber Griechenland ist zu 100% ein Nehmerland.
> Wenns dich genau interessiert kannst du es dir ja anschaun, es dir hinterher trage werd ich nicht, einbisschen belesenheit setze ich doch mal voraus
> ...


 
Ich weise meine Aussagen gern mal mit Links nach, auf denen wirklich Interessierte sich direkt belesen können. Das macht schon dann Sinn, wenn man sich von Dampfplauderern unterscheiden will, die irgendwelche Pauschalbehauptungen in die Welt setzen.

Auf den Rest müsste ich gar nicht eingehen, denn sowohl hier als auch im Griechenland-Thread habe ich genug Links zu Lesestoff hinterlassen, die meine Aussagen untermauern. Weil ich aber ein netter Mensch bin, hier noch mal eine kleine Auflistung (auch für den jepe):

http://www.bundesbank.de/download/v...tistik/2007/zahlungsbilanzstatistik122007.pdf (von 2007 - also noch vor der wirklichen Krise)
dazu noch ne schöne Grafik:
Datei:Aussenhandel entwicklung deutschland.png ? Wikipedia
(Exportüberschüsse von jährlich 150.000.000.000 EUR, davon 85% im EU-Raum(!), sind sicherlich für das Handelsgefüge EU hervorragend geeignet einen stabilen Binnenmarkt zu erreichen)


Weiterführende Links von jemanden, der keine Ahnung hat, für jemanden, der es eigentlich besser wissen müsste  :

Nettoexport ? Wikipedia
inkl. Statistiken:
Welthandel/Tabellen und Grafiken ? Wikipedia
und für Zahlenfetischisten mal die (mE) informativste Seite zur EU-Wirtschaft insgesamt:
Eurostat Home

@jepe speziell noch mal:
- Spekulation (Wirtschaft) ? Wikipedia (Link gefixt)
- Spekulationsblase ? Wikipedia
- Schneeballsystem ? Wikipedia
zusammenfassend:
Spekulanten: EU knöpft sich Finanzindustrie vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik die Kandidaten findest du übrigens im von heizugsrohr verlinkten Artikel oder direkt hier:
BaFin - BaFin untersagt ungedeckte Leerverkäufe und ungedeckte CDS auf Staatsanleihen der Eurozone

@ heizungsrohr:
ein kleiner Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Ich finds gut! 
Allerdings stört mich da auch schon wieder die zeitliche Begrenzung.

och mfG


----------



## JePe (19. Mai 2010)

@Fanator-II-701 ganz megasuperduperspeziell nochmal:

Link 1 - fuehrt zu einer "Diese Seite existiert nicht"-Meldung. Nummer 2 und 3 funktionieren zwar immerhin, beantworten aber meine Frage nicht. Ich wollte kein allgemeines WiKi-Gegluckse ueber Spekulations- und sonstige Blasen. Ich wollte Zahlenmaterial -mit Quellenangabe- fuer diese Behauptung hier:



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)Deutschland, die EU-Verwaltung und all die führenden Exportnationen der Euro-Zone haben bereits sehr gut an Griechenland verdient. Griechenland hat mehr "zurückgegeben" als denen lieb ist. Und genau deshalb stehen die ja heute so da.



Handelsvolumen Deutschland / Griechenland: Klick! Bei den Ausfuhren lag Griechenland im Jahr 2009 auf Platz 25, bei den Einfuhren auf Platz 43.

Der zweitwichtigste Handelspartner waren uebrigens die, Trommelwirbel, Niederlande - beinahe um den Faktor 10 mehr Geld haben die fuer deutsche Gueter ausgegeben. Griechenland: ca. 11 Mio. Einwohner. Niederlande: ca. 16 Mio. Einwohner. Warum sind die Niederlande nicht Pleite? Irgendwas machen die wohl falsch.

Die EU hat gut an Griechenland verdient. Ach so ist das. Hier findest Du (jedenfalls als zahlender Kunde ...) einen Artikel des Handelsblatts aus dem November 2009. Dort heisst es u. a.:

_Kein anderer Staat der EURO-Zone hat jahrelang so bestaendig die Vorgaben des EU-Stabilitaetspaktes ignoriert. (...) Das Land steckt in der schwersten Finanzkrise seit Kriegsende. Die Spirale aus wachsenden Schulden und Defiziten dreht sich immer schneller. Nach einer Hochrechnung der EU-Kommission wird Griechenlands Staatsverschuldung von 99,2 Prozent des BIP Ende 2008 bis zum Jahr 2011 auf 135,4 Prozent steigen - ein Teufelskreis, der mit mathematischer Sicherheit zum Staatsbankrott fuehren muss, wenn er nicht bald durchbrochen wird. *Dass dieser Fall noch nicht eingetreten ist, verdanken die Griechen allein der Mitgliedschaft in der Waehrungsunion, die sie sich zu allem Ueberfluss Ende der 1990er-Jahre mit geschoenten Defizitzahlen erschlichen haben.*_

Seit dem hat Griechenland die Sozialleistungen pro Kopf bei insgesamt annaehernd konstanter Arbeitslosigkeit um inflationsbereiningt ca. 1/3 erhoeht (Deutschland im gleichen Zeitraum ca. 1 Prozent), die Einnahmen aber aktiv durch Steuersenkungen vermindert. Tatsache ist: Griechenland hat zusammen mit Polen jaehrlich das meiste EU-Geld *erhalten*. Und zwar fast soviel, wie Deutschland jaehrlich einzahlt (Zahlen 2008: Klick!). Wenn ueberhaupt an etwas, so ist die EU hier eigentlich nur daran "schuld", dass die Staatsblase Griechenland nicht schon vor vielen Jahren geplatzt ist. Aber wir wollen fair sein - die Griechen haben die Zeichen der Zeit verstanden und schraenken sich ein. Beschaeftigten des oeffentlichen Dienstes etwa wird das 13. Monatsgehalt um 30% und das 14. Monatsgehalt um 60% gekuerzt. Ueber ein Erhoehen der ueber die letzten Jahre ueberwiegend gesenkten Steuern denkt man auch nach (vielleicht findet sich ja auch jemand, der sie zahlt: No tax please, we´re Greek!).

Und jetzt kommst Du (aber bitte mit Zahlenmaterial, dass einen thematischen Bezug hat und dessen Herkunft nachpruefbar ist).

P.S. Wusstest Du, dass Griechenland den im suedeuropaeischen Raum mit Abstand hoechsten gesetzlichen Mindestlohn hat, in der EU immerhin noch auf Platz 7 liegt (€715,65 seit dem 1. Mai 2009)? Muesste Griechenland gemaess klassischem linken Mantra nicht eigentlich ein florierendes Binnennachfragemekka sein?


----------



## CheGuarana (19. Mai 2010)

Weg mit dem Euro!!
Wir zahlen für das teure Leben jedes Griechen, das ist eine Frechheit! Die haben es sich viel zu lange gut gehen lassen und haben geschmankelt und geschnorrt bis zum get-no.

DM oder RM zurück!


----------



## Finsk (19. Mai 2010)

Find die Möglichkeiten zum abstimmen ziemlich doof, hab deshalb zweitens angeklickt, der Euro muss nicht weg, die DM will ich nicht unbedingt zurück, aber was zum Henker gehen uns anderen Ländern ihre Schulden an?
Mir hat auch noch keiner nen Batzen Geld geschenkt, obwohl ich für dieses verdammte Land schuften soll? 
Hauptsache die kriegen ihre Kohle...


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2010)

Ich finds dumm das der kleine Bürger, der teilweise jeden Euro zweimal umdrehen muss wieder mal dafür gerade stehen soll... Diese Mwst-Erhöhung können sich die Politiker sonstwo hinstecken...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (19. Mai 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> @Fanator-II-701 ganz megasuperduperspeziell nochmal:


 
Ich hatte die Links extra in der Anordnung gestellt (der erste funktioniert übrigens jetzt), damit du meine Gedankengänge anhand der Zusammenhänge nachvollziehen kannst. Dann stand deine Frage wer und wie daran verdient und das habe ich anhand der folgenden zwei Links versucht darzustellen.
Spezielle Zahlen von Hedgefonds, Staatsanleihenwetten u.ä. zu ihren Nutzniesern zu verfolgen ist natürlich unmöglich, das weiß ich, das weißt du. Also entweder man sieht die Zusammenhänge von spekualtiv herbeigeführten Staatsbankrotten oder nicht. 

Es besteht ja absoluter Konsens darüber, dass Griechenland eine überrhöhte Staatsverschuldung hat und diese reduzieren muss, bzw. unter falschen Voraussetzungen Zugang zur EU gefunden hat.
Dafür allerdings die Gründe aus den Augen zu lassen und nun zu behaupten, daran sei Griechenland alleine oder auch nur hauptschuldig, ist mE absolut falsch.

Allerdings bin ich dafür das Thema Griechenland im entsprechenden Thread weiterzuverfolgen, weswegen ich auch dort noch ausführlicher antworten werde.


----------



## JePe (20. Mai 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Spezielle Zahlen von Hedgefonds, Staatsanleihenwetten u.ä. zu ihren Nutzniesern zu verfolgen ist natürlich unmöglich, das weiß ich, das weißt du.



Du kannst es also nicht belegen; raeumst sogar die Unmoeglichkeit der Beweisfuehrung ein, behauptest es aber dennoch. Man koennte also auch "esotherischer Spam" dazu sagen.

Ausserdem bat ich ja auch nicht um Nachweise fuer irgendwelche angeblich herbeispekulierten Staatsbankrotte. Ich bat um Nachweise fuer diese Behauptung:



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> (...)Deutschland, die EU-Verwaltung und all die führenden Exportnationen der Euro-Zone haben bereits sehr gut an Griechenland verdient. Griechenland hat mehr "zurückgegeben" als denen lieb ist. Und genau deshalb stehen die ja heute so da.



Zu dieser kuehnen These (naemlich das Griechenland wegen Deutschland, der EU und den fuehrenden EU-Exportnationen pleite ist) kann ich in keinem Deiner Links Nachweise entdecken - bestenfalls ist da von kumulierten Ein- und Ausfuhren die Rede. In welchem Gegenwert Waren zwischen Deutschland und Griechenland gehandelt wurden, hatte ich ja aufgezeigt (und bei der Gelegenheit ja auch nachgefragt, warum die Niederlande nicht "zehn mal pleiter" sind als Griechenland). Wer wieviel an Bruessel ueberweist und wieviel er von dort bekommt, hatte ich auch aufgezeigt.

Hast Du nun ueberpruefbare Zahlen, die meine widerlegen, oder nicht? Ein schlichtes "Nein" genuegt im Zweifel vollkommen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (21. Mai 2010)

@ jepe:
Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...shilfen-fuer-griechenland-17.html#post1832126 gehts weiter.


----------



## Hardwell (21. Mai 2010)

wer braucht schon den Teuro früher mit der DM war alles besser!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2010)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die Probleme die jetzt von Griechenland ausgelöst wurden haben einen weiter zurück reichenden Hintergrund. Schröder, Fischer und Steinmeier haben während die SPD an der Macht war den Stabilitätspackt so verweichlicht das genau das jetzt mit Griechenland erst hat passieren können.
> 
> Tja, wir Deutsche bezahlen mal wieder unseren eigenen Murks richtig Teuer.
> 
> EU-Stabilitätspakt: Das schlechte Gedächtnis der SPD - Deutschland - FOCUS Online




Frage:
Glaubt irgendwer ernsthaft, dass es Griechenland heute besser gehen würde, wenn man vor 5 Jahren Strafzahlungen in Milliardenhöhe gefordert hätte?

Es mag an mangelnder VWL-Bildung liegen, aber imho ist es grandioser Schwachsinn, jemandem, der nicht in der Lage ist, angemessen zu wirtschaften, dadurch zu "helfen", in dem man ihm noch mehr Geld wegnimmt. "Weniger Geld" ist das letzte, was Griechenland braucht. Mehr Kontrolle wäre angemessen, mehr Kompetenz hilfreich, mehr System nötig. Weniger Konkurrenz zwischen den Euromitgliedern hätte viel helfen können.
Aber um aus der Finanzunion eine derartige Einheit zu machen, hätte ein erheblicher Teil der Macht über den Finanzsektor (also z.B. auch der Besteuerung!) an die EU übertragen werden müssen. Wurde aber nicht gemacht. Statt dessen wurde eine große Zahl unabhängig und leidenschaftlich gern gegeneinander agierender Staaten zusammenkettet.
Das konnte und kann imho nicht gutgehen und das Griechenland das erste Opfer ist, liegt imho eher an der geringen Größe und einer gewissen Erblast, denn an ganz großen Fehlern in der Gegenwart.

Auf eine Lösung hoffe ich aber nicht mehr. Solange jeder fordert, schwache Länder gleich ganz aus der EU rauszuwerfen (Preisfrage an alle, die das hier ausgesprochen haben: Seit wann "zieht uns Griechenland runter"?), ist wohl nicht damit zu rechnen, dass die Schwächen der Einzelstaaten durch eine starke EU kompensiert werden.

(und mit Steinmeier, Schröder und Fischer hat das ganze imho gar nichts zu tun. Wenn dann mit Kohl, Chirac und Mitterand. Aber da haben noch einige Köche mehr den Brei versaut)


----------



## Tom3004 (25. Mai 2010)

new_devide schrieb:


> wer braucht schon den Teuro früher mit der DM war alles besser!


Mit der DM, hätten wir heute mehr von der Krise erlebt, als jetzt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2011)

Fällt mir gerade so auf:
Dieser Thread ist doch recht nah an 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...na-wo-fuehrt-es-hin-gibt-es-einen-ausweg.html
dran. Ehe jemand Leichen belebt, mache ich ihn vorsichtshalber zu. Jemand, der Themen besprechen will, die hier passen, aber nicht in oben genannten Thread, schreibt mich bitte kurz an, dann mache ich wieder auf.


----------

